# Silica cat litter?



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm at my mom's for thanksgiving, and since she lives in a place with insane amounts of stray cats, she's ended up with 8 cats in her house (and 3 strays that visit regularly, lol) that she's trying to find forever homes for. She's started using a silica cat litter called Mimi Litter, and I was wondering if it was safe to use for my rats. It's pretty cheap and she said it absorbs odor really well for her, so it seemed like a worthwhile question just in case. XD I feel like it's probably better to stick with yesterday's news knockoffs, but figured I'd better ask just in case it works! She said it's not dusty, so I'm really just worried about the safety if they ingest it...

Anyway. Thanks! Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Did a quick google search on it, it should have no dust, it's just round beads? I guess if the beads are large enough you can try it out?


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

I don´t like this as substrate, but I don´t know if was safety or no.
I hope someone can help you better


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I have read that after a certain amount of time it can give off a 'choking ashy cloud' when disturbed. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Ceen (Sep 29, 2012)

I've used a silica litter with a new kitten, and found it was Fantastic for odor control. So so good, considering that kitten was perhaps the stinkiest thing I have ever met. It had coloured crystals that would turn blue when it absorbed liquids, so you could see if the animal had urinated, and when the litter needed changing. The kitten loved it so much she actually played it it a lot.

Unfortunately, I found it also seriously dried up the kittens pawpaws, and made her fur feel super dry and 'straw'-like. I imagine an adult cat might not be as affected, but for a little critter it was really noticeable after even just a week. I was afraid her pawpaws were going to actually crack, so we switched to regular litter immediately. I'm sure her playing in it didn't help matters either.

I can only imagine it would dry up a little ratty too, especially if they're in and out of a litter box a lot. It's supposedly not harmful if injested by a cat, provided the animal has lots of water available to it to counteract the desiccant in the belly... But ratties are so small and curious, I don't know if its worth risking despite the super awesome no-smell perks.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't use it, I would be terrified my rats would inhale or chew it, our pest guy uses stuff with silica dust to kill the bees that try to nest in the roof. I guess it kills them by sucking the moisture out of them basically, which is probably why silica cat litter works so well, but made that kitten Ceen was talking about dry.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I really, really wouldn't. I have experience with the litter and the edges are sharp and most bags are dusty. I wouldn't think of letting my rats use it.


----------

